# What food and drink is bad for your teeth?



## kitson (Feb 23, 2012)

My teeth are yellow and very sensitive. I eat alot of chocolate throughout the day. What is it thats really bad for your teeth and is their any food / drink good for it.


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

Fruit juices are terrible.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

too much coffee can stain your teeth.


----------



## Allen Dreadmon (Nov 8, 2014)

Coffee, tea, fruits such as berries are all bad for your teeth. Always, swish with water after consuming these items. Source: My girlfriend is a dental hygienist.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Potato starch is worse than sugar.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drinking a lot of cola.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not intending to be funny, but pretty much everything we put in our mouths (eat and/or drink) is potentially bad for our teeth. That's why our lives have been graced with dental floss, toothpaste, and dental health care professionals. Eat and drink (in moderation) what you enjoy and is healthy for you and make regular use (at least twice per day) of that dental floss and toothpaste and see you dentist(s) every six months for a cleaning and a checkup!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Howard said:


> too much coffee can stain your teeth.


and red wine.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

That's why I squirt mine into the back of my throat with a leather wine skin!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Not intending to be funny, but pretty much everything we put in our mouths (eat and/or drink) is potentially bad for our teeth. That's why our lives have been graced with dental floss, toothpaste, and dental health care professionals. Eat and drink (in moderation) what you enjoy and is healthy for you and make regular use (at least twice per day) of that dental floss and toothpaste and see you dentist(s) every six months for a cleaning and a checkup!


always brush your teeth after each meal, use mouthwash and floss.


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

Soda is bad, even the diet kind. I find chewing sugar free gum during the day helps.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mike75 said:


> Soda is bad, even the diet kind. I find chewing sugar free gum during the day helps.


I like chewing gum after a meal sometimes especially when it's spearmint or peppermint.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 14, 2014)

Acidic drinks and foods can temporarily soften your enamel and you should avoid brushing for an hour or so after consuming them to allow the enamel to harden again. Rinsing with water in the mean time would probably help.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Donnie said:


> Acidic drinks and foods can temporarily soften your enamel and you should avoid brushing for an hour or so after consuming them to allow the enamel to harden again. Rinsing with water in the mean time would probably help.


That's what I do, I gargle water after a meal then spit out.


----------



## TeddyAllen (Oct 24, 2014)

Coffee and tea are bad for your teeth.
Eat more apples, it cleans your teeth (and keeps the doctor away, lol).


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

If you're ever in South East Asia swing by Thailand and they'll give you a George Clooney smile for a song. I'm no expert, but I'd venture to guess the culprit is probably not a particular food or beverage as much as diet and oral hygiene in general. As for the comment about chocolate, it would depend what type of chocolate you are eating, though too much of anything is not good. Unsweetened dark chocolate with upwards of 80 per cent cocoa content is going to affect your teeth (and health) differently to a Mars bar with all its added fats and sugars and what not.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TeddyAllen said:


> Coffee and tea are bad for your teeth.
> Eat more apples, it cleans your teeth (and keeps the doctor away, lol).


and also try to drink more water too.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

and don't forget smoking is bad for your teeth, everyone should know that.


----------

